# 1lt/2lt



## bender55 (May 20, 2012)

What's the difference in the suspensions with the 1LT RS and 2LT RS?
chevy.com say's that the 2LT has a sport suspension.... Is there really a difference? 
Thanks.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought all RS models had the sport suspension?


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

No RS model is just cosmetic upgrades. LT2/LTZ and ECO have Suspension upgrades. I think shorter springs (10mm) and Shocks have stiffer dampers.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't forget the 2lt also gets rear disc brakes,leather interior & larger 17in rims.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Don't forget the 2lt also gets rear disc brakes,leather interior & larger 17in rims.


And LTZ comes with 18in Rims as an upgrade from the 2LT. LOL


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, its very different. I've driven both. The 1LT is quite a bit softer, and a bit more rolly. I think the 2LT sport suspension is the perfect compromise between ride and handling. Considering I live in Metro Detroit and I feel like there aren't many potholes but the car turns with authority (I autocrossed it and it doesn't even beat the tires up compared to most cars). You'll want the 2LT for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Would there be any way to put the 2lt/ltz sports suspension on thw 1lt? or a way to make the 1lt suspension more sporty like the 2lt/ltz one?


----------



## bender55 (May 20, 2012)

scha7530 said:


> Yes, its very different. I've driven both. The 1LT is quite a bit softer, and a bit more rolly. I think the 2LT sport suspension is the perfect compromise between ride and handling. Considering I live in Metro Detroit and I feel like there aren't many potholes but the car turns with authority (I autocrossed it and it doesn't even beat the tires up compared to most cars). You'll want the 2LT for a lot of reasons.


thank you for the feed back-I didn't know if they just made it appear different. I want cloth-but would rather have the drive to be more fun


----------



## bender55 (May 20, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Would there be any way to put the 2lt/ltz sports suspension on thw 1lt? or a way to make the 1lt suspension more sporty like the 2lt/ltz one?


would be awesome if you can!


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Although the Eco does not have the Z-link suspension like the LT2 and LTZ


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> No RS model is just cosmetic upgrades. LT2/LTZ and ECO have Suspension upgrades. I think shorter springs (10mm) and Shocks have stiffer dampers.


Sorry . . . was replying to this quote :signs015:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Would there be any way to put the 2lt/ltz sports suspension on thw 1lt? or a way to make the 1lt suspension more sporty like the 2lt/ltz one?


The 1LT's suspension really doesn't seem that bad, but the stupid Firestone tires howl and shriek in corners.

They have huge, low-strength sidewalls suited for taking bumps well and aren't worth a crap for handling.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

There's another difference between the Canadian and American RS. Canada's comes with the Lower Support Suspension.


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

I test drove both the 1LT and the 2LT also. I decided on the 1LT for several reasons. You should consider what you want from the car. Are you a spirited driver? Do you value handling over comfort? Are leather seats important to you? I am a commuter and drive in a mix of heavy urban traffic and at highway speeds for about 60 miles per day. I live in a hot climate and wanted the cloth seats over leather (cooler). Also, I am light on the accelerator and did not see the need for the stiffer ride that the 2LT offers.

I too was concerned about the rear brakes. I would have preferred rear disc instead of drums. But, my concerns over safety were allayed this past week as an irresponsible driver cut across my lane in front of me in the rain. I had to slam on my brakes to avoid an accident. My Cruze dug in and stopped beautifully avoiding a collision. I know the front rotors on the 2LT are a bit bigger than on the 1LT and rear disc brakes are supposedly better but I don't see a functional difference for every day use.

I would suggest you test drive both cars and consider what you want from the car and how you drive. Also realize you will spend a couple of thousand dollars more for the 2LT.

All things considered, this is a terrific car and you really can't go wrong with either choice. Best of luck.


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

Is the ECO suspension Lower & Firmer, or just Lower (for better aerodynamics I assume)?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

From what I was told, all RS models have the sport suspension and lowered shocks. My understanding is that 2LT and LTZ models just have that suspension regardless of RS package. I could be wrong I am going by what my service guy said. I need verification of this though.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> From what I was told, all RS models have the sport suspension and lowered shocks. My understanding is that 2LT and LTZ models just have that suspension regardless of RS package. I could be wrong I am going by what my service guy said. I need verification of this though.


I really wish this was true(I have a 1LT RS), but suspect this is incorrect. In canada the RS package includes rims & the sport tuned suspension. In the U.S. there is no mention of the suspension being included with the RS package & I highly doubt GM would miss the extra sales marketing this as one of the package upgrades. 

This post below mentions a way to check if your car has the suspension. I have not looked but will in the next few days. seems there should also be different part numbers for some of the suspension parts(springs/struts). 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/6631-oem-sport-suspension-2.html#post94754


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I really wish this was true(I have a 1LT RS), but suspect this is incorrect. In canada the RS package includes rims & the sport tuned suspension. In the U.S. there is no mention of the suspension being included with the RS package & I highly doubt GM would miss the extra sales marketing this as one of the package upgrades.
> 
> This post below mentions a way to check if your car has the suspension. I have not looked but will in the next few days. seems there should also be different part numbers for some of the suspension parts(springs/struts).
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/6631-oem-sport-suspension-2.html#post94754


Well considering I live 10 min from Canada, maybe this is why my service guy is a knucklehead, LOL


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe the 2013 1LT Cruzes will have the sport suspension either standard or optional with the addition to the RS package?! I hope so!


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

WM.Mike said:


> Is the ECO suspension Lower & Firmer, or just Lower (for better aerodynamics I assume)?


Eco suspension is both lower and firmer. No z-link though


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

2LT/LTZ come w/ the z-link on the rear


----------



## chevykillerb (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a 2014 LT1 with rs package and mine came with the upgraded Z link suspention!... I don't know if the older ones don't but my LT1 RS came with ground efx, a lip spoiler, fox lights, and z link suspention... And I Checked I def. have the upgraded suspention.. maybe the older one don't but I def. do on my LT1 RS!
Oh I just noticed how old this post was lol


----------

